# How to root HTC EVO 3d on Hboot 1.50 android 2.3.4



## DAVIDHARRISONENOS

Ive tried to root this Evo 3d on hboot 1.50 on 2.3.4
I tried using the RUU but it fails. How do I root this damn thing? Htc unlock does not work


----------



## DAVIDHARRISONENOS

here is the RUU ive tried (could find)
RUU_Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.17.651.5_Radio_1.06.00.1216_NV_NV_spcs_1.42_release_233304_signed.exe


----------



## shorte_33

http://htcevohacks.com/htc-evo-3d-hacks/how-to-root-evo-3d-2-08-651-2-and-later-htc-unlock-method/

This worked for me. Awesome tutorial with a video. It works for sure!


----------



## tvotony

DAVIDHARRISONENOS said:


> here is the RUU ive tried (could find)
> RUU_Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.17.651.5_Radio_1.06.00.1216_NV_NV_spcs_1.42_release_233304_signed.exe


 did that work

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanveemrz

i want to root evo 3d.. with hboot 1.53, s off, unlocked...
when i follow htcevohacks.com unlock method .... my phone restart normaly after flashing cwm recovery... means not in recovery but normaly reboot...
i hv tried sevral times not ...... any one can help me.... thanks in advance


----------

